
Barr’s Interest in Google Antitrust Case Keeps It Moving Swiftly - aspenmayer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/technology/barr-google-investigation.html
======
aspenmayer
> In the latest sign that the Justice Department is moving swiftly, staff
> members appear to have begun drafting a case memo to test its legal
> argument, three other people connected to the case said. The agency has
> assigned a growing number of employees to the inquiry, and it has brought in
> an economic expert who could testify at a trial. The details of the internal
> maneuvers were gathered from interviews with more than 20 people, most of
> whom would speak only anonymously because the deliberations were private.

> “I think the prevailing winds right now are winds that would result in more
> criticism if they decided not to bring a case than if they brought a weak
> case and lost,” said Charles James, who led the Justice Department’s
> antitrust division in the early 2000s.

For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200625102201/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200625102201/https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/technology/barr-
google-investigation.html)

